# 91 240sx Manual Transmission Smell



## gregorymoy (Sep 10, 2003)

After replacing the oil in my transmission with synthetic oil, I'm getting a burning oil smell inside my car.

It seems to be coming from the shifter area.

There are no signs of leakage under the car.

Any suggestions?

GSM


----------



## turbonissan (Jan 21, 2003)

dude, your supposed to put gear lube in your tranny, not oil, thats for the motor. thats why it smells like burning oil. drain that oil right away and put gear lube in it.


----------



## gregorymoy (Sep 10, 2003)

It was synthetic gear oil. Viscosity and grade right out of the service manual.


----------



## turbonissan (Jan 21, 2003)

just go get some gear lube and see how it works, not gear oil


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

What Gear Oil did you use. I used redline MT 90. There is a vent on top of the transmission. I occassionally smell gear oil in my cab too.


----------



## gregorymoy (Sep 10, 2003)

I'm not sure on the exact brand. From what I remember, the bottle said Synthetic Gear Oil API GL-1 thru GL-5 75W-90.

We cant find any oil leaks, no smell inside the engine compartment or underneath.

The smell seems to be coming from the gearshifter/parking brake area.

I'm stumped!!!


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

I believe that a GL 4 is recommended. I put a GL-5 lube in and found out that the multi purpose lubes can eat synchros. Thats why I went to the redline. Motul and royal purple also make excellent gear oils. I don't trust the parts house stuff.

About the smell in the cab. Take you shifter out. Check the gaskets. There are some o-rings in there that might need changing. You'll need snap ring plyers to get it apart


----------



## gregorymoy (Sep 10, 2003)

Problem Solved!

It was the GL-5 Synthetic Gear Oil. I had my mechanic replace the synthetic oil with Castrol 75W90 GL-4 oil. No more smell!

Thanks to all who had suggestions!

GSM


----------

